# Moving Komplete 12U to new computer.



## Eckoes (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello!

I have a new PC coming next week and I want to be prepared to move my Komplete 12U installation without having to download all the samples. It’s mostly Kontakt that I’m concerned with for now.

From what I’ve read it’s best to install the software on one drive (C?) and store the libraries on another. At the moment everything is installed on my C drive because I didn’t know anything about this stuff when I purchased K10 in 2016.

I’ve been trying to educate myself but it’s pretty confusing. I believe the procedure should go something like this:

-Copy all the sample content to an external drive (what folders do I include? Will Native Access take care of this for me?)

-Transfer the above from my external HDD to my new internal NVMe drive.

-Install Native Access on new machine’s C drive 

-Install Kontakt to the C drive on new computer.

-Make sure that Native Access is pointing to the NVMe drive for the samples.

Is this about right? It seems pretty complicated to a semi-noob like myself.

Will Native Access know that the sample content is already present on the new machine?

Please fill me in on anything I’m missing here. I’m sure there’s something!

Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 20, 2021)

*The* default location is: Mac: Macintosh HD > Applications > *Native Instruments*. Windows: C: > Program Files > *Native Instruments*.









Moving a Native Instruments Product to Another Location on Your Computer


Note: This feature is available on Mac OS X 10.10 (and higher) and Windows 7 (and higher). If you are using Mac OS X 10.9 (or lower), please refer to this article instead. This article explains how...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## EdwardG (Jul 20, 2021)

Eckoes said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a new PC coming next week and I want to be prepared to move my Komplete 12U installation without having to download all the samples. It’s mostly Kontakt that I’m concerned with for now.
> 
> ...



First read this: https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/transfering-komplete-ultimate-to-new-pc.336307/

Also read: https://support.native-instruments....ative-Instruments-Products-on-a-New-Computer-

& https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/211577305

You might be able to avoid using the external drive by using existing drives.

I presume the NVMe will not fit into the old PC for an easy copy? Otherwise can you install the old PC's C: drive into the new PC (making it an F:, G:, or whatever) and then copy default native instruments sub-dir C:\Users\Public\Documents (where your sample content is located)
to NVMe (keeping the path but changing the drive letter of course). 

After firing up Native Access after downloading it to the new PC you can change the default sub-dir to your NVMe by clicking on the account icon and choosing Preferences then Files locations will be available for editing (*Content location* for the samples).

Clicking on the correct categories on the left will get you through the installations: Not installed, Available updates, and Installed products. Native Access provides the "Relocate All" and repair options if you run into trouble.

There are a few sub-dirs probably left best to Native Access installing them like:
C:\Users\_user_\AppData\Local\Native Instruments
C:\Users\_user_\AppData\Roaming\Native Instruments
etc.

Kontakt and other apps will be listed in Not installed for easy installation.

Good luck (but you shouldn't need it!)


----------



## Eckoes (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks to you both for your help.

I think I have finally figured it out. My current computer is too old to accept the new NVMe drive, and I don’t want to take the old drive out because I plan to keep using it.

So I moved all the content to an external drive and will transfer to the new drive when the computer comes. Native Access has changed a bunch since I installed K10 and now it seems they have made things easier. 

Thanks again.


----------

